
Replication from Percona Server for MySQL to PostgreSQL Using Pg_chameleon - riyazuddin
https://www.percona.com/blog/2018/08/17/replication-from-percona-server-for-mysql-to-postgresql-using-pg_chameleon/
======
rajkv
This is excellent. I didn't even knew this kind of feature exists. Thank you
Percona and Avi.

------
PeterZaitsev
Thanks! Same instructions should work for plain MySQL. Not sure if MariaDB is
supported

~~~
avivallarapu
Thats correct Peter. Same instructions work for plain MySQL. It is a good
point about MariaDB. I would test if MariaDB works good here.

------
bajishaik
Well explained. Nicely written. Thanks for such a great article.

------
sammygarud
It might work with Maria too. Would be interested to see it

------
avivallarapu
Thank You Riyaz

~~~
riyazuddin
Thanks Avinash! for the article, would be useful for many.

